

Taking on the Last Bureaucracy: People Need People -- But Do They Need Personnel? - ehedberg
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1996/01/15/207172/index.htm

======
gaius
The article's dated 1996 and the average company has not only made no progress
in this area, but actually gone backwards.

